# Suggest me a font.



## KingdomBlade (Jun 25, 2009)

Can someone suggest me some fonts that are good for design and stuff? Right now, I'm doing Moonshell 2 Skin Making and I need some decent fonts.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 25, 2009)

I like old-typewriter like fonts... there's heaps of different ones... "Mom's typewriter" springs to mind


----------



## Seven (Jun 25, 2009)

Sans-serif fonts: Helvetica (Neue), Swis721, SlimSansSerif, Frutiger, QuickType II, and TW Cen MT are a few I use. I'd suggest just browsing around for more.

Serif fonts: IM French Canon, Optimus Princeps, Perpetua, Onyx (this font is very long and narrow), Edition (ditto). To be honest I'm not a big fan of serif fonts and most of the time I use the ones already installed on most computers.

Pixel/Bitmap fonts: Silkscreen, nu (can't find this on google for some reason so I uploaded it for you), standard 07_55, Marke Eigenbau, Kroeger 05_33, Haxrcorp 4088.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 25, 2009)

i won't suggest you a font because i select it based on the design that the font will be used on 
look at your design and find a font that will fit on it
http://www.dafont.com/


----------



## strata8 (Jun 26, 2009)

Deja vu Sans and Fonce Sans.

Fonce Sans only provides a 'trial' version, though, which removes each capital vowel, but it's a fantastic font nevertheless (link).


----------



## Jaems (Jun 26, 2009)

Arno Pro is kick ass.

Also, Adobe PhotoShop comes with a shitload of amazing fonts. Check those out.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jun 27, 2009)

Arial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

w/ modifications such as proportions or Bold/Black/etc of course. Most of my sig's below are made using it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 28, 2009)

How about one for buttons? Besides itty bitty pixel. I'm getting sick of it. Or maybe topic ads?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 28, 2009)

Segio UI (default font in Vista) is a great font and Century Gothic might work.


----------

